# Who's had gyno surgery?



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

Alright guys, iv always had a slight case of gyno since the age of 14 and have finally had the procedure.

The main reason i had the procedure was because of my puffy nipples, whilst the problem has been improved majorly it is still there.

I still feel the presence of tissue and has now been confrimed by the ultrasound. They said they can remove all of the tissue however i could loose my nipples!?

Is this right? This wasnt explained to me at the beginning.

Who has had ALL/99% of the gland removed?, I get that i can be left over with inverted nipples which i can accept the risk as i did originally. However has anyone heard of the actual nipple dying? And does the whole nipple have to be removed to gain access or can it be just flipped over again by semi incision on the underside?

Should i demand my money back and go elsewhere? Really frustrating at times,

I recommend people check out if they are having the whole glands removed! As it is not a permanent fix. Iv taken no aas or any syntethic medications since the op and i swear blind its growing back ever soo slowly...

The point i made to her is that if tissue is left there that tissue can still grow, Is this correct?

If your thinking of having the op i suggest you think about who does the procedure specifically in regards to removing this estrogenic tissue !

Cheers guys


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

hey m8, did you go with the medimel clinic after all?

tried to do some searching for you but realised you were the guy saying youd be getting it done there!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

If it's been improved to a point where the puffiness has improved then I'd leave it, this is from someone who has the whole gland taken out and while I look ok relaxed, if I tense my nipples fold over as there's nothing directly below them. Tbh mine was minor and if I could go back would never of had the surgery. I think gyno surgery is only worth it if you have proper moobs, puffy nips just build your chest and get lean.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Plus if you've only had surgery that mass you feel is scar filling the void that the gland was. It will disappear In the next 6 months


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

averagejoe95 said:


> hey m8, did you go with the medimel clinic after all?
> 
> tried to do some searching for you but realised you were the guy saying youd be getting it done there!


Aup bud, no I ended up wating and saving up for it to be done at my local Nuffield, I decided against the travelling because of the risks and I get bad anxiety in environments I don't know about


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> If it's been improved to a point where the puffiness has improved then I'd leave it, this is from someone who has the whole gland taken out and while I look ok relaxed, if I tense my nipples fold over as there's nothing directly below them. Tbh mine was minor and if I could go back would never of had the surgery. I think gyno surgery is only worth it if you have proper moobs, puffy nips just build your chest and get lean.


thanks for the advice pal, I am fairly lean Infact the more fat I was loosing the worse my gyno would look. Mine wasnt particularly bad either and is probably unnoticeable but I'm concerned about sensations and regrowth.

I would prefer to have a indentation when I tense if it means that's there's no tender tissue there. It's been 8 months now, I was thinking of maybee taking something weak like I3C and seing if it gets worse/better over the next 3 months?

How was your nipple itself? Did it go black or show any signs of dying?

That's the only risk that puts me off the fact she claims that the nipple can just die :-0


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slightly off topic but... why do men have nipples anyway...?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

@Greenspin went to Poland for the op. Not seen him on here for a while though. His thread is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/197344-medimel-gynecomastia-surgery-detailed/ could be of some use.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

wod said:


> thanks for the advice pal, I am fairly lean Infact the more fat I was loosing the worse my gyno would look. Mine wasnt particularly bad either and is probably unnoticeable but I'm concerned about sensations and regrowth.
> 
> I would prefer to have a indentation when I tense if it means that's there's no tender tissue there. It's been 8 months now, I was thinking of maybee taking something weak like I3C and seing if it gets worse/better over the next 3 months?
> 
> ...


heh bud. Yeh I was very lean but still had puffy nips. My nipples never died went black or anything like that, I assume that very rare. It just looks weird if I tense my chest, and I also have some scar tissue inside towards the armpit. Google gyno surgery nipple crease. I'm actually saving 5k to go to New York for Revision. The crater is just as bad as gyno mate trust me


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> Slightly off topic but... why do men have nipples anyway...?


They are developed before we grow in to female or male


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

A guy I know from another forum just got gyno surgery yesterday, he wrote a summary so I'll copy it here in case you're wondering how much it cost, how it went etc.



> roughly a year ago I got gyno and puffy nips from Anadrol/deca/high test and my chest has never looked the same ever since. It was mainly anadrol because the second I pulled it out the inflamed nipple sensation was gone
> 
> Really pissed me off bc I ran letro for about 2 months then just decided to pull the plug and get surgery due to it not going away. The surgery was about 4500 and I worked 2 jobs over the summer to save up for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> A guy I know from another forum just got gyno surgery yesterday, he wrote a summary so I'll copy it here in case you're wondering how much it cost, how it went etc.


mate, nothing against you, on the contrary, great iformative post.

BUT, OK he had gyno, but his chest looked great before surgery, why would you want to spend that much for a surgery that is not necessary, since gyno doesn't provoke health problems.

II can't even see his gyno


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> mate, nothing against you, on the contrary, great iformative post.
> 
> BUT, OK he had gyno, but his chest looked great before surgery, why would you want to spend that much for a surgery that is not necessary, since gyno doesn't provoke health problems.
> 
> II can't even see his gyno


yeah his gyno was bearly nothing from what they removed.... i guess its the phycological part of knowing its there thow feeling your a bitch... and not 100% man


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> yeah his gyno was bearly nothing from what they removed....


exactly... Oh well, if he's happy... I don't know wht to say.

Plus hhe's like "you may have gyno, but you don't know it!!! Absolutely get surgery"... Man, it's gyno, not AIDS


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i crashed my e2 because of all this s**t about AIs m8 on just 0.5mg of adex EOD last time im gonna listen other people okay ill have a AI on standby but what a load of hype!


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> yeah his gyno was bearly nothing from what they removed.... i guess its the phycological part of knowing its there thow feeling your a bitch... and not 100% man


exactly this! And you can sense the tissue that's there wether big or small. My left side is hardly noticeable however I can feel the tissue on my rh side towards the outside of my body.

Ultrasound confirmed there is tissue exactly where I pointed to on both sides. The left side is 10mmx1mm and the right hand is 12x3mm

Now I'm having a hard time choosing wether to have it all removed all together but the surgeon says in her opinion it isn't worth the risks or the nipple deformation which can occur..

But wait the way I see it is if the tissue is only 1-3mm in thickness than if they take it out my nipples can only go inwards by that amount? So to me that tells me my construction should be safe for 99% removal? I can't see how my nipples can concave if it's only 3mm...

Maybee in others situations who have maybee had a fatty chest throughout their life would be left with a crater but I can't see how it would happen with me

Either way iv kicked up a big fuss


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

AgoSte said:


> exactly... Oh well, if he's happy... I don't know wht to say.
> 
> Plus hhe's like "you may have gyno, but you don't know it!!! Absolutely get surgery"... Man, it's gyno, not AIDS


it is true though, the mass that came out of my chest was bigger than I thought


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

wod said:


> it is true though, the mass that came out of my chest was bigger than I thought


yyes but where's the problem? Gyno doesn't cause health problems and the chest of that guy looked 100% fine


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

toxyuk said:


>


Disgusting that.

****in state of his physique though hahahaha


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't @hdu get booked in?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Disgusting that.
> 
> ****in state of his physique though hahahaha


i think he had all 3 wrong drugs,training and diet .... what a bummer to end up with tits as well then judging from this guys choice of tattoos think he should stay away from roids altogether ......


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

AgoSte said:


> yyes but where's the problem? Gyno doesn't cause health problems and the chest of that guy looked 100% fine


for me i could feel the glands swelling as I do the other glands in my body but then again I have asperger's and hyper sensitivity so I guess I sense more of what I shouldn't


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I had it removed from both sides, I had unnaturally high natural test levels which also meant high estrogen too but only found this out when I went to see about my gyno.

Not knowing about my naturally occurring levels meant that when I first went on gear and was taking the advice of my supplier who had no gyno problems I was not advised to use any preventative drugs so ended up with real bad gyno on both sides which only became apparent really when I started my first diet.

I did a couple of shows and it was blatant when I was on stage so took medical advice and they agreed to do the op under the NHS. Only after the op was it clear how they were going to get rid of it for good, they cut off a chunk of my pec on both sides which ended my competitive career although I have had no other issues on this front other than my pecs having a bit missing.

One of my friends has had trouble with gyno for years but he uses arimidex EOD and swears it's helped him no end.

Proviron does help too.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## wod (Oct 27, 2010)

That's true as the roots of the gland lie into the muscles,

I also had the same problem during puberty however I don't want to take chemicals to control my estrogen. I'm currently on resveratrol and I3C to see if I can make myself accept the finish.

Il probably end up risking it and be worse off, I might try and go down the refund route. As one of the risks wasn't that "theyr maybee left over tissue"

It isn't on that now I'm faced with another problem which they didn't say would of been a possible outcome. Gets me really mad because the original reason it occurs is crap food industries! Everyone's omega ratios are ****ed up the meats been on roids before hand so we consume traces of hormones without realising it. What a waste of money I havn't got, mine was at Nuffield so my advice is go for the cheaper ones lol


----------

